# My Day at Zaino HQ - Edition 30 wearing some new sealants...



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Johnny very kindly had me down for the day today to have a good chinwag and also have a play about with a few existing Zaino bits and some other bits which are currently in development.

I arrived at Zaino HQ with a very dirty, looking sorry for itself Golf GTI Edition 30. It was last cleaned 3-4 weeks ago, when Z5 Pro/Z8 was applied to it!


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

After giving it a good clean with Z7 Shampoo, we pulled it inside to dry it off.

Once dry, Johnny started raiding his cupboard, pulling out all sorts of bottles... :doublesho

This is a new sealant (still undergoing development) applied to my bonnet:


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

The wing was treated to a DIFFERENT sealant, also undergoing development. Both were incredibly easy to apply and remove, especially the one used on the wing!! Impressive stuff indeed.

Z16 was used on the tyres, and a Z8 wipedown was used on the rest of the car.

A few finished shots:


DSC03967 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03971 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03973 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03975 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03976 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03977 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03979 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03978 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03984 by RussZS, on Flickr

I had a very informative day and it was great to meet Johnny and also Robbie from Magic who popped in briefly.


DSC03986 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Superb Russ, i simply can't believe the level of gloss you're getting from that Golf! It looks chrome!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks nice. Any idea when the new products will be launched?


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing this in the flesh in April Russ, lovely looking shine on the bonnet, :argie::thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers all - the back end needs some love still, which hopefully I can sort before the KDS meet in April!!

With regards to the new sealants... "I know nothing" except that they are going to be VERY special...


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Looking good Russ! :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Russ your paintwork always looks like Glass, your cars never dirty, I have exactly the same colour as yours, but no where near to that finish, i find it impossible to achieve that results, and i have been tinkering with off the shelf products from Halfords with hand use, but no where near to that level and clarity of shine.

Russ Is yours Black magic paint.

I remember when you brought your car brand new, the paints certainly shined to a whole different level now, I wish mine could look the same as yours.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Russ your paintwork always looks like Glass, your cars never dirty, I have exactly the same colour as yours, but no where near to that finish, i find it impossible to achieve that results, and i have been tinkering with off the shelf products from Halfords with hand use, but no where near to that level and clarity of shine.
> 
> Russ Is yours Black magic paint.


Yes it is Trip!

You are too kind - thank you


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Like that :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks stunning Russ, will have to try some Zaino out soon i think


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

:argie::argie::argie: Lovely!! That gloss is immense!! See you in april!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Kobeone said:


> :argie::argie::argie: Lovely!! That gloss is immense!! See you in april!


I'm getting nervous!!

I need to finish it off in the next two weeks somehow! The GTD will look better I'm sure as Steve has finished it off fully!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Car looks stunning Russ, any chance of some beading shots of the new sealents?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Sungun coming out at the KDS meet wth the zillion things done to it so far 
Johnnyboy is a good lad isnt he


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Car looks stunning Russ, any chance of some beading shots of the new sealents?


Yeah I'll sort some out mate 



HeavenlyDetail said:


> Sungun coming out at the KDS meet wth the zillion things done to it so far
> Johnnyboy is a good lad isnt he


Haha, bring it on 

It's picked up some very, very light swirling already... 

I need to learn to leave things alone!! 

I was going to put some CD v2 on the other side of it..


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

You can inspect my caddy , its still as it left the dealership . [email protected] hahahahahaha....
Glad you had a good day , its fun in Hook.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good chap Z2 n Z8 are on their way to me


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That MK5 of yours is looking rather good :thumb:

New Zaino products =


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Russ,

your golf's still looking SO good !

See you on the 1st

Steve


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

My cars going to look the worst in KDS event due to my cars old and never been machine polished, anyway, at least i can make some friends along the way, and talk to people about techniques and tips to improve my finish some how.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> My cars going to look the worst in KDS event due to my cars old and never been machine polished, anyway, at least i can make some friends along the way, and talk to people about techniques and tips to improve my finish some how.


You still have time plus im judging so you can expect silk gloves under the arches brigade on duty


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

shuggett said:


> Russ,
> 
> your golf's still looking SO good !
> 
> ...


I look forward to it Steve!

I want a new car, as a blank canvas to play with!! The 1M owner might be tempted into it...

Your car looks simply incredible. How is that 'new sealant' holding up?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> You still have time plus im judging so you can expect silk gloves under the arches brigade on duty


Me too, and I think Roy, if he's not busy eating Mars Bars?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That shot third from the bottom finish looks unbelievable stunning glass like finish no 1M for you my boy can't sell it looking that good? When will we see the new seals on the go Russ any inside info for us


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> You still have time plus im judging so you can expect silk gloves under the arches brigade on duty


Well thats cool, I better get my jet wash out, then wash the arches with my Turtlewax Big orange then :thumb: but no way will i reach the condition and the perfection of other cars on here, I don't have a chance on that event, i already know this :thumb:

Well I will see you there :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> That shot third from the bottom finish looks unbelievable stunning glass like finish no 1M for you my boy can't sell it looking that good? When will we see the new seals on the go Russ any inside info for us


I don't know any specifics I'm afraid Derek - Johnny is being very quiet on that front!!  :devil:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

You simply can not knock Zaino. Amazing sealants - looks and protection wise. 

Golf looks dripping wet! Stunning :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice work Russ :thumb: 

looks like You found some time in Your tight schedule for Your own car (at least) lol


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

sex on four wheels russ :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Gayer than its owner.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

new sealant(s) from Zaino can only be a good thing imo, Z2 is still one of (possibly 'the') best in its price range...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Gayer than its owner.


I'm only gay for you Grizzy, it's supposed to be a secret - my hot 18yo GF may see this!!  x


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i heard he has a 'thing' for Cueball - would'nt stand for the two-timing Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> i heard he has a 'thing' for Cueball - would'nt stand for the two-timing Russ


I've just seen that on Facebook

It's OVER!! :devil:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I'm only gay for you Grizzy, it's supposed to be a secret - my hot 18yo GF may see this!!  x


Good son :argie:



-Kev- said:


> i heard he has a 'thing' for Cueball - would'nt stand for the two-timing Russ


Jealousey is a cruel mistress Kev


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

it is indeed Graham, its over!


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow best finish on ED30 i've seen.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> You still have time plus im judging so you can expect silk gloves under the arches brigade on duty


:thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Me too, and I think Roy, if he's not busy eating Mars Bars?


:lol:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish..


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> My cars going to look the worst in KDS event due to my cars old and never been machine polished, anyway, at least i can make some friends along the way, and talk to people about techniques and tips to improve my finish some how.


now i can tell you , there is no way your car will be the worst car there .

You really need to see the KDS (Paul) painters car :doublesho

ps i did not say it :lol:

he keeps saying how am i going to get to the day and hide my car.

its got the worst full side repair i have ever viewed in my life , (not done by him of course) he bought it cheap to repair properly and has not had time to do it.

I think Russ has viewed it too 

still will be able to tell which cars marc as it leans over to one side 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

I hope john is leaving me the new sealent behind after the meet :thumb:

the amount of details i have done with selected Lsp's is Zaino work out to be the highest number of KDS details.

kelly

www.kdsdeatiling.co.uk


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Looks very VERY wet and glossy now, not sure if I prefer this or the metallic flake pop you got from the CR, both are EPIC!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Car looks mint bud.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

WOW looks loverly mate.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Car looks stunning Russ :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> i heard he has a 'thing' for Cueball - would'nt stand for the two-timing Russ


Eh, I am nothing to do with Gayham Grizzle...

:lol:

:thumb:

Oh, car looks nice btw... 

:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking good Russ :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

The finish on your car is really sublime Russ :argie:


----------



## Reecep86 (Mar 18, 2012)

Absolutely superb!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impressive!

i'm a massive fan of Zaino! looking forward to any new products


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Great work, fantastic shine


----------

